# Wannabe no longer



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

:gossip::whoo:

Notice anything different.... Is that an avatar picture I see and just who is that beautiful puppy.....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's one adorable furbaby! Love the coloring. Look forward to seeing more pictures and hearing all about him/her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeahhhhhhhh..WHO is THAT beautiful Hav??? 

Are you teasing us??? I hope you are going to post LOTS more photos (with a name attached! :biggrin1


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, is this your new baby. He looks so familiar, is he one of Heather's pups (Cache)?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwww!!!! S/he is ADORABLE! Do tell more.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my......you've hit the jackpot! Tell us more!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Gorgeous, just look at that soulful expression!

DO TELL! Where, when? Name? Story? :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you tease. What a beautiful puppy. Do tell more please!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

An eyebrow baby. So cute. Please tell us more.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Beautiful puppy! Love the eyebrows!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is so gorgeous, I am totally jealous but will survive with more pics! Congrats 

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhhh I recognize him! I held him when he was just a little guy! Please tell us about yourself :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wannabe no more looks right but now you have all of us wanna have more info & pictures. Congratulations


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

uh oh! "wannabe" has become "arenow" hahahha or else" havehav"! hahahahaha!
Do tell more!! DO show more!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, c'mon! You gotta give up the goods now...name, stats, more PICTURES!

Congratulations!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my how cute!! DO TELL!!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

He's so cute!!!! More pictures!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

This is almost as bad as the "who's getting a new puppy" game. He/she is so very cute. There is just something about a hav with eyebrows!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love his (her) eyebrows. What a cute look. Come on, tell us all. We have methods of torture for those who tease us . . .:brushteeth:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok girls, see if this thread helps you out:wink:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1903


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: it's CASH! Congrats wannabe, now you'll have to change your name!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Awww, is this your new baby. He looks so familiar, is he one of Heather's pups (Cache)?


Julia,
You have a good eye and good memory :biggrin1:

And I see Libby does too :biggrin1:

Good job ladies.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay!!! Cash found his forever home w/one of us! :clap2: We're gonna get to see him grow up! :whoo:

Congratulations, Wannabe! 

BTW~ We need more hoto: of this cutie-patootie!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Ok girls, see if this thread helps you out:wink:
> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1903


Heather - these are adorable puppies - which one did you end up keeping?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I kept Cher, the one in my Avatar


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations on Cache! He is adorable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cash is just precious! I'm SO glad he found a forum home  woo hoo! Now we can watch him grow up and hear about his antics! Congratulations! He's beautiful! And Gucci says he's "hot!" heehee.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations!! Cash is adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cash was my favorite from the get go. Is he keeping the "Cash" or have you settled on a new name?

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Ok girls, see if this thread helps you out:wink:
> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1903


Of course, duh! But then again my eyes were glued to Ms. Cher on that thread. Cash is such a beauty. Love the way his coloring changed. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought he looked familiar, but couldn't pinpoint! Congrats on Cash! He sure is a cutie.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wannabe, I am so happy you have such a doll baby. He is beautiful. Enjoy, they grow up so fast.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Wannabe, congrats!!! I am very partial to his name  will you be calling him Cash too? we will have to refer them as Cash 1 and Cash 2.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> Julia,
> You have a good eye and good memory :biggrin1:
> 
> And I see Libby does too :biggrin1:
> ...


I knew it was one of your babies. He is just gorgeous and we need more pictures.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Cash is so adorable....love his face! Congrats! This proves my point that this place can get you into big trouble!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yea!!! Congrats to you! I know you are probably settling in with him...but I wanted to say yippee for you! I am so excited for you and we will have to get him and Heidi together for a doggy playdate!! :whoo:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Cash- Chapter One*

Sorry guys I really didn't mean to tease you that long!!!

As many of you already guessed Cash is from Cache Havanese bred by Heather Andrews. He came into the world on August 3, 2007 (which just happens to be my wedding anniversary); came into our hearts about 2 weeks ago and came to live with us just yesterday. As many of you know I have been searching for a Havanese with a great temperament to be a family companion, and a future therapy dog. I work at a special education school that has trained four therapy dogs in the past and currently has one older therapy dog. My Dear Principal's companion Frannie went to Rainbow Bridge last year and the students, staff and particularly my principal were just heartbroken. After reading about the Havanese and meeting some beautiful puppies and dogs (Thank you Kathy and Elaine)! I just knew this was the right breed for our home and my school. 
Of course as many of you can probably attest to deciding you _want_ a Havanese is a far cry from actually _attaining_ a Havanese!! After some initial heartbreaks (Thank you Kathy and Elaine LOL), I found 3 wonderful breeders, all having puppies in early March, who would be ready to go home in early June when I got out of school. My thinking was I would have all summer to train a puppy and then return to school in August and take my pup with me. (To be continued)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, he is sooooo cute! I LOVE the eyebrows on him! Wannabe ... you are definitely going to have to post more. you can't leave us hanging like this! 

We want details! Oh yeah..... and more pics would be nice too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *love* his picture. What a cutie face! I want to see more too.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

How wonderful that he has such a special job waiting for him


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's going to be a therapy dog? That's so wonderful! Waiting anxiously for the rest of the story.........
I can't wait to retire from my corporate job so I can do something really fun with a dog (therapy, agility, obedience, etc.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

wannabe said:


> (To be continued)


To be continued?? you cant do that to us, I felt like I was reading a good book and was sent to bed.. Could this mean you are also getting a puppy from one of the 3 wonderful breeders??


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Cash 2*



Missy said:


> Oh Wannabe, congrats!!! I am very partial to his name  will you be calling him Cash too? we will have to refer them as Cash 1 and Cash 2.


Yes his name will stay Cash so I guess he will be Cash 2. The funny thing is we had wanted our future puppy's name to be Dash, so when Cash came along we thought it was a sign.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!
Wow he is soo cute. I am happy you found such a great dog. You must post more photos of him.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't wait to hear the rest of Cash's story. I love all the pups names, so darn creative!!!! I don't know how you breeders do it...

So awesome that he will be a future therapy dog. I plan on working with Posh to be a therapy dog too. Nice thing about our local assisted living home is that you only need the pup's vaccinations to be up to date for a visit. I take Posh to my mom's coffee house everyday and I have two small children, so she's getting lots of socialization.

What a lovely boy. Congrats!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats! I recognized Cash at once. He is simply gorgeous and so expressive.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so great that he will be a therapy dog! I would totally love to do that with my next dog.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought he was adorable from the start! I can see I was right! He is a cutie!!! I love him! :eyebrows:

How fabulous that he will be a therapy dog with special ed children. I have a special child as well...hence the reason we got Quincy.

Congrats!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations on Cash - he is such a sweetie and such a cuddler! I am very happy for you and very happy for Cash ~ it was meant to be!!! He will be a wonderful therapy dog ~ it is such his nature. Please send us pictures and keep us all updated! :biggrin1:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Cash2- Chapter 2*

So I never really finished my Cash story. Long story short... I couldn't wait. Even more heartbreaking was the thought that even if I waited, there wasn't any guarantee that I would end up with a male pup with "therapy dog potential". On a whim I checked out Heather's website saw Cash's picture and fell in love..... Heather and I spoke on the phone and the more I heard the more it sounded like a match. The next day I was showing my assistant his picture on the web site at work (on my lunch break, but on the school district's computer a big no-no) and my principal walked in... Instead of being angry she was smitten by Cash, said I was justified in looking at the website since Cash would be a therapy dog for our school and told me to call Heather right away. When Heather and I spoke my principal was in the background saying "Tell her we've trained four therapy dogs for our school, tell her... "
My principal Kathy wanted me to take the next day off to get him, but unfortunately I had already scheduled a three day weekend in Napa with my DH and another couple. ( now there's a sentence I never thought I would write)


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Cash2-Chapter 3*

So I am not going to lie and say I didn't enjoy myself in Napa, but every time my DH would buy a bottle of wine I would think-that could've been a _______ (dog bed, dog stroller, grooming supplies etc) for Cash. When I returned I called Heather and let her know we were very interested. We continued to talk every night for about an hour, the more I heard, the more I liked and the anticipation was killing me. At this point I still hadn't met Cash because Heather lives 5-6 hours from me. I took my boss up on her offer for "a personal necessity day for business purposes" and made arrangements to meet Heather in Reno on Friday. 
So Thursday night comes along, I'm watching the news for the Reno/Truckee area and their forecasting a snowstorm starting at 10 Friday morning. I could have post-poned, but with my mother in law as my travel companion we left at four in the morning, traveled up the mountain in the dark through the snow and made it to Reno by 8 a.m. Heather and Cash were there waiting for us. I finally got my pup.:whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo happy for you!!!! He is a real cutie!!! It is nice that your principal was soo excited as well. I am sure Cash will be a big hit at the school!!!!! Enjoy your bonding time with him!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wannabe--do you have a name or did I miss it?

I loved your story and look forward to many more about Cash2 and would love to see some more pics.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great story! It had to be meant to be.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a great story! I love happy endings!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a fantastic story. I think these dogs really find us...versus the other way around.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That is just so awesome! Cash has such a beautiful face. It does my heart good to know how much love is in his future and how many smiles he will bring to the kids! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

looking forward to more pictures....love the markings!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great story! Cash was just meant to be yours! I love happy endings and new beginnings! He'll be fabulous with the kids. Congrats!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a neat story, now for more pictures!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great story and he looks like a sweetheart. But, we do need more pics of that adorable face.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> Wannabe--do you have a name or did I miss it?
> 
> I loved your story and look forward to many more about Cash2 and would love to see some more pics.


Yes I will post more pictures. Unfortunately my camera charger is missing in action. 
And by the way my name is Sharon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharon, what a great story! We can't wait to see and read more about your therapist! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love your story, Sharon! It's so cool that your principal was urging you to go for it. lol I'm sure that was a long drive, you being so excited to finally see Cash. I'm glad you and MIL made it o.k. 

He seems like an extraordinary guy!


----------

